
Japanese Police Arrest 27 File-Sharers in Nationwide Show of Force - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/japanese-police-arrest-27-file-sharers-in-nationwide-show-of-force-130228/
======
46Bit
This isn't a show of force, it's just a show.

Whilst those policemen are doing the arrests, all their children and half
their neighbours are doing exactly the same without a care in the world.

------
mtgx
Japan is also one of the few countries that signed ACTA.

